# Current Monitor Color Checkers



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a Spyder2 years ago (which won't work at all with my newer computers) and have an empty spot on my wish-list since the wife is leery about those $2k-$3k entries 

I know a lot of you are using x-rite i1 and we've had this conversation on other threads, but as of half way through 2013, which software/hardware versions are you all using and on which OS?

Uses:
I post-process on an iMac (latest version of the OS, LR4), but would consider it occasionally on my MacBook Air, the wife's MacBook Pro, or the Windows 7 (dell) laptop we have if I could do painless calibration on all of them.

Eventually, I want to get an IPS to PP on, so what limitations are there on the versions?

Years ago, the Spyder was entirely software-based for which version you got (key driven no less) and when looking at the 'advanced' features, they really weren't worth it.

Again, if you could state:
Hardware version/Software Version
OS Version & monitor type, that'd be a huge help

Thanks guys.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> I know a lot of you are using x-rite i1 and we've had this conversation on other threads, but as of half way through 2013, which software/hardware versions are you all using and on which OS?



I've used my X-Rite i1 Display2 on a 17" MacBook Pro, a 13" MacBook Air, and a Thunderbolt Display (27") with the MBAir connected. I've run it under 10.6 (the i1 Match software) and under 10.7 and 10.8 (the i1 Profiler software).


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 1, 2013)

My i1 display pro works effectively on Win7 on dual monitors (on separate video cards); The software isn't the most intuitive one I've ever used but once you get it figured it is pretty straight-forward.

Jim


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I know a lot of you are using x-rite i1 and we've had this conversation on other threads, but as of half way through 2013, which software/hardware versions are you all using and on which OS?
> ...



I wonder if the "ColorMunki Display" replaced that, or the i1 Pro?


----------



## motorhead (Jul 1, 2013)

I use a Gretamacbeth Eye-one display 2 and its been fine. But I have no idea what type of monitor I've got, its a SyncMaster and all it tells me under properties is that its a generic PnP monitor.


----------



## Admin US West (Jul 1, 2013)

I just upgraded my Spyder 3 elite to Spyder 4 Pro. You can get a upgrade from your Spyder 2 as well, as long as you have the serial number.

I use Windows 7 64 bit, but I'm sure it runs with Windows 8.

I have a cheap generic Samsung 27 inch monitor which is all I need, since colors match my prints just fine.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 1, 2013)

What is the end result you're looking to use this for? If you're looking to print inhouse - the ColorMunki is a must since you can profile your printer, monitor and camera. If you're sending it out, other options are possible, like the newer Spyder or such.

If you're in the states, you can rent the Munki cheap enough.
http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/accessories/calibration/colormunki


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I just upgraded my Spyder 3 elite to Spyder 4 Pro. You can get a upgrade from your Spyder 2 as well, as long as you have the serial number.
> 
> I use Windows 7 64 bit, but I'm sure it runs with Windows 8.
> 
> I have a cheap generic Samsung 27 inch monitor which is all I need, since colors match my prints just fine.



Hrm; I tried downloading new software and it wasn't working with OS X 10.8. I should see what's available for the laptop on win7. It'd be nice to stretch it a little bit longer since I was seriously broke in those days when I bought it.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> What is the end result you're looking to use this for? If you're looking to print inhouse - the ColorMunki is a must since you can profile your printer, monitor and camera. If you're sending it out, other options are possible, like the newer Spyder or such.
> 
> If you're in the states, you can rent the Munki cheap enough.
> http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/accessories/calibration/colormunki



I saw LR has one for sale used; I don't print my own. 

I always do my own CC and select no adjustment.

I send out to AdoramaPix, but wanted truer color reproduction so I figure I have to start with monitor calibration. Everyone had raved about Costco so I gave it a try and ended up with flat, lifeless colors.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 2, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I just upgraded my Spyder 3 elite to Spyder 4 Pro. You can get a upgrade from your Spyder 2 as well, as long as you have the serial number.
> 
> I use Windows 7 64 bit, but I'm sure it runs with Windows 8.
> 
> I have a cheap generic Samsung 27 inch monitor which is all I need, since colors match my prints just fine.



Okay, so you are ABSOLUTELY right, the spyder 2 'works' on Spyder3 Express . . . but on the mac, lights off or lights on, it comes back with the whitepoint at a pronounced cyan.

Eyeballing the default mac user calibration, it actually looks better than the last time I calibrated it manually, but that says nothing about photos. Guess I'll have to get newer tech/software.

Leaning towards X-rite at this point, since spyder had no long term gain for me.


----------

